# Car Insurance



## snr-fred (Feb 25, 2010)

oky-doky,
Just about to buy a car and was wondering if anyone knew of a good insurance firm...yes I mean cheap..(ish), any help would be a help

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I use Ibex, but theres linea direct, abbeygate, knights.................. Cant give you anymore info than that, but google them. Altho I'm sure that you'll get some more answers!

Jo xxx


----------



## snr-fred (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks man


----------



## snr-fred (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks man or in your case "maam", will check them out


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Liberty seguros or try this it's an on line price comparison site. ( in Spanish obviously)

Seguros coche - calcular precios seguros automovil
Also remember that anything that in the UK that is a car - derived van is classed here as a van & is insured as a commercial vehicle. Like, ford tourneo connect, peugeot partner, renault berlingo , fiat doblo , etc:


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

dragon insurance sorted my car house and travel insurance. English speaker answer the phone


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

I use Mapfre as most Spanish I know use them & they allow 4 payments to be spread across the year for just a little extra.
I am also told (?) that should you need the Grua they will recover your car from any place, as many of the others will not recover from caminos should the car fail there.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

YIPPEE!!! IBEX insurance have come up trumps again. They even matched the 2 months free insurance from Abbeygate!!!!


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

It depends where in "Spain" you are.
We use an English owned Agency in Coin and they are very competitive and have changed our Insurers several times over the years to get us the best deal. 
We had a very bad experience when we first came to Spain with Linea Directa in premiums from the second year onwards after the amazing "starter" quote to hook us in for the new policy; however I've heard other people extol their virtues so cannot comment otherwise.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

If you want to change from one insurance Co. to another do you have to give the old one notice of that fact?


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> If you want to change from one insurance Co. to another do you have to give the old one notice of that fact?


I understand it is 2 months notice - even though the insurance company will probably only give you a week's notice of their more expensive renewal!


----------

